# Auditing Forms



## kathleenw84 (Aug 24, 2009)

Good Morning:

I was wondering if anyone has a website where they have downloaded any free auditing forms to review their physicians charges for E/M?  For Example:  the bullets points for ROS, and what system reviewed, ect.

Please let me know, we have a huge internal auditing going on, and we will probably keep up until we ok the purchase of EMR.  Thanks!

Kathleen Wolfe
Biller/Coder @ Digestive Health Associates of Southwest MI, PC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 24, 2009)

See if you like the one that E/M University offers.  It's free...you just need to register.

http://emuniversity.com/

On the left hand side, scroll down to "Free E/M Coding Tools"...click on "Free E/M Coding Tools"...click on the E/M University Pocket Coding Guide.


----------



## kathleenw84 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you, I printed and expanded to a readable version and I will be trying this this morning!


----------



## sherryjean27 (Aug 24, 2009)

That is a very nice website. It has awesome information. I just have been looking at it


----------

